# Motoroway drivers hogging lanes



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

WHY OH WHY do people find it in them to hog the fast last when they are trundlling along at under 60mph?!!!? :evil:

And trucjk drivers...dont get me started on those Fcukers! This is a typical exmaple this morning. 3 trucks! Each in one lane on a busy part of the M4, hogging ALL lanes going UPHILL where it clearly states slow torries travellign up hill, so why the FCUK do truck/lorry drivers try and overtake going so slow uphill on a motorway!!!!!!! AHHHH!!!! :evil:










And one of them was texting while overtaking....DICK! And and he got pissed at me when I drove in front of him at 40mph... this ones for you matey :-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

He was probably texting " some bloke in a TT behind me is taking pictures whilst driving".
Pot calling the kettle black..........


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Fair do's but that is not something I have done before nor will prob do again, where as no doubt he does it all the time.

In fact yest I dunno if anyone drives along the M4 much, but a lorry had driven off the motorway into a ditch, taking with it half the trees in Berkshire, saw in the local news he was also texting....why do people do it?!?!? They dont realise until they might end up killing someone one day.

I did it once, cmon all of us prob have, but I have actively made myself leave the phone in my jacket on the back seat and use a voice activated dialing to actively stop myself. Think its a bout time all car companies got responsible and installed them as standard.


----------



## Ria_saini (Jan 6, 2006)

i thought lorries have to be in the first lane, by law


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

See it all the time unfortunately, lorries should be given tax breaks/incentives to travel at night, which free up a lot of m-way space :?

Yer tax disc has fallen off the windscreen mate :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ria_saini said:


> i thought lorries have to be in the first lane, by law


They're allowed in the first two, but they're certainly not allowed in the outside lane.

I think anything with more than six wheels is not allowed in the outside lane, so this may be OK as it's a big van.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Na its lodged in there cos I cant find the little rubber sticky bits! :lol:

Well I believe its the law that they are not allowed in the outside lane. But still thats ridiculous....If I have the gutts to take a pic behind me you would have seen the traffic backing up behind them.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kell said:


> Ria_saini said:
> 
> 
> > i thought lorries have to be in the first lane, by law
> ...


Up to 7.5 ton I think is allowed in the outside lane Kell, not 100% but I believe thats it.

Worse than this is the silly [email protected] who sits in the middle lane when theres nothing in the left hand lane like they are allergic to that lane or something.

Compared to Europe British lane discipline is terrible.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Leg said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Ria_saini said:
> ...


Ring the van's company (the one in the third lane) - Vastern timber and tell them how s/he's driving!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

It's not lorries that i have a problem with.It's people in cars that can actually do 70mph that sit in the outside/middle lane doing 60 whilst they are not overtaking anything :x


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

At least these guys are trying to overtake. It's the cars that sit in the outer lanes despite nobody in the inner lanes that gets me.

The good thing about the situation in the photograph is that you can leave the cars behind when you floor it from 40mph.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

FFS......... taking pictures while driving on a motorway

I will say no more. because I am gobsmacked

and then post the picture :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DGW131 said:


> FFS......... taking pictures while driving on a motorway
> 
> I will say no more. because I am gobsmacked
> 
> and then post the picture :?


to be fair hes sat in the left hand seat

:wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

DON'T get me started on this :evil:

It's the only subject that has made ME start a thread in the Flame Room :!:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... t=motorway


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

HighTT said:


> DON'T get me started on this :evil:
> 
> It's the only subject that has made ME start a thread in the Flame Room :!:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... t=motorway


and this...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 25+trucker


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

some not all on here know that I am a LGV class 1 driver

this is just one typical thing I see every morning 
i normally get back to the depot at about 8:30am 
just before entering our depot you make a right turn 
at a set of traffic lights... and then 50 yards you do 
a right turn in into the depot so between the traffic lights 
and our depot there is a yellow box junction 
I would say the length of three medium-size cars

and yes you guessed it they block the junction :evil: :evil: 
so everybody behind me are going nowhere

f**king car drivers :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> some not all on here know that I am a LGV class 1 driver
> 
> this is just one typical thing I see every morning
> i normally get back to the depot at about 8:30am
> ...


Here is a pic of him and his wagon


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

davidg said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > some not all on here know that I am a LGV class 1 driver
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

:lol:

Lorry drivers who block up dual carriageways by pulling out from the inside lane and try to overtake. 
Once they're in the outside lane, they then sit at exactly the same speed at the vehicle (usually a lorry :wink: )that they are trying to overtake [smiley=crowngrin.gif] 
About 5 minutes later said lorry driver will _eventually_ make it past and pull in, usually because the inside lane lorry has slowed down a bit :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Lorry drivers who block up dual carriageways by pulling out from the inside lane and try to overtake.
> Once they're in the outside lane, they then sit at exactly the same speed at the vehicle (usually a lorry :wink: )that they are trying to overtake [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> About 5 minutes later said lorry driver will _eventually_ make it past and pull in, usually because the inside lane lorry has slowed down a bit :roll:


You haven't got a clue [smiley=sleeping.gif] backseat driver :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


 :roll:

No no - When I'm driving, I'm in the _drivers_ seat :wink: :wink: :lol:

Why haven't I got a clue? That's what I see :-*


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Na its lodged in there cos I cant find the little rubber sticky bits! :lol:


TT Shop sells a spares kit for it...only about 2.98..I need to get one myself!

http://www.ttshop.co.uk/interior.asp?cat=2002&product=301029
:wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulS said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


here you go you can have one back :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> you go you can have one back :-*


Next time I'm stuck behind your lorry for 5 mins, as I pass, I'll give you a proper sign of my appreciation [smiley=guitarist.gif] :lol: :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulS said:


> > you go you can have one back :-*
> 
> 
> Next time I'm stuck behind your lorry for 5 mins, as I pass, I'll give you a proper sign of my appreciation [smiley=guitarist.gif] :lol: :wink:


That will be in the SH Monaro..........will it :lol: :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

:? Not quite sure what you mean with that comment :wink:

ok, ok, ok :roll:

So why do _some_ :wink: lorry drivers do that ? What are they doing when they run parallel together? Having a chat thru the cab windows :lol:

Are you whiter than white ? [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulS said:


> :? Not quite sure what you mean with that comment :wink:
> 
> ok, ok, ok :roll:
> 
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58542

I bet he wished he had been in a lorry


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

PaulS said:


> :lol:
> 
> Lorry drivers who block up dual carriageways by pulling out from the inside lane and try to overtake.
> Once they're in the outside lane, they then sit at exactly the same speed at the vehicle (usually a lorry :wink: )that they are trying to overtake [smiley=crowngrin.gif]
> About 5 minutes later said lorry driver will _eventually_ make it past and pull in, usually because the inside lane lorry has slowed down a bit :roll:


They just started a trial on the M42 where its 2 lanes on an incline about 7 miles long certain times of the day lorries are banned in the outside lane about time to. I have used this route a lot lately, the time they stay in the outside lane is a joke i had one the other day must have been 15 minutes WANKER :evil:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Here we go another advanced driver :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Been driving a long time matey used to do 40,000 plus a year Have done skid and fast car control so I think i am an advanced driver. As a witness how I can drive ask Damon (omen666)The standard of lorry drivers on the road today is awfull I see them holding their phone with 40 ton of trailer on the back The quicker we get freight back on the railways the better.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Been driving a long time matey used to do 40,000 plus a year Have done skid and fast car control so I think i am an advanced driver. As a witness how I can drive ask Damon (omen666)The standard of lorry drivers on the road today is awfull I see them holding their phone with 40 ton of trailer on the back The quicker we get freight back on the railways the better.


UK driving licence for 30 years............. class one licence 25 years

Just because you can control a car around a track means FUCK ALL

I cover 600 miles and a day......... and you don't think that I don't see

What car drivers are doing :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do all lorry drivers 'cottage' to while away the evenings? :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Been driving a long time matey used to do 40,000 plus a year Have done skid and fast car control so I think i am an advanced driver. As a witness how I can drive ask Damon (omen666)The standard of lorry drivers on the road today is awfull I see them holding their phone with 40 ton of trailer on the back The quicker we get freight back on the railways the better.
> ...


What's your problem?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I drive too :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Tim.......... car drivers :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

garyc said:


> Do all lorry drivers 'cottage' to while away the evenings? :twisted:


 :? :? :? :roll: no idea what you are on about :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

What the hell are all you guys doing in the Mercedes lane anyway! Cease and desist immediately!


----------

